# Paint Glaze, I'm charging up to ...



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm curious, here in So Cal. I'm charging up to $ 3.50 a square foot for a simple paint glaze technique. I've been getting it but people in the biz tell me I'm charging a lot. 

A simple paint glaze tech involves 2 or 3 different colored paint/glaze mixtures applied at the same time to get a subtle faded in and out look. 

I have the contractor prep the walls AND apply the base coat color I want them to prior to my work. 

What are you guys charging ans where? 

Just curious, you can find samples of my glaze techniques on my web site galley. http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com


----------



## MR.THOMPSON (Jun 21, 2012)

I charge anywhere from 25 to 35 an hour for a interior faux finish , here in Orlando Florida


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I charge anywhere from 50-85/hr., however, I also keep it in line with what I know my competitors charge. I never do sq. ft. because there are too many other factors to consider.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MR.THOMPSON said:


> I charge anywhere from 25 to 35 an hour for a interior faux finish , here in Orlando Florida


Way too cheap.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This is something we want to expand into, my partners parents house is all faux/glazed painted it looks amazing, 23k sqft house I couldn't imagine how much that would cost. Does any one know if there are classes to take to learn the basics? We have checked google/you tube see some great videos but no real how to do it. We should just grab sheetrock to practice but not knowing what materials we should be using it's hard, HD and lowes have those kits but no thanks.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> This is something we want to expand into, my partners parents house is all faux/glazed painted it looks amazing, 23k sqft house I couldn't imagine how much that would cost. Does any one know if there are classes to take to learn the basics? We have checked google/you tube see some great videos but no real how to do it. We should just grab sheetrock to practice but not knowing what materials we should be using it's hard, HD and lowes have those kits but no thanks.



If your partners parents live in a 23k home, why in the Sam he77 is she out painting with a partner? Partnerships rarely get you paid. Why is she painting period? I would be working for the for the family business if I were either of you. Your out humping ebay stuff and she is in it for a hobby? Without knowing much, sounds strange to me.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

My yard is 23k square feet. Hate to have to pay taxes on that one

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> This is something we want to expand into, my partners parents house is all faux/glazed painted it looks amazing, 23k sqft house I couldn't imagine how much that would cost. Does any one know if there are classes to take to learn the basics? We have checked google/you tube see some great videos but no real how to do it. We should just grab sheetrock to practice but not knowing what materials we should be using it's hard, HD and lowes have those kits but no thanks.


There are classes. You can try looking into a company called Faux Effects, they are based in Florida but have "franchises " across the US. The thing is, they teach you how to use their products, then since you paid for the class you are allowed to buy their professional line of products. That being said, I usually tell people- I can teach a monkey how to swish around a rag and sponge, but I can't teach it the subtle nuances of color.(No monkeys were harmed in this statement).


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> If your partners parents live in a 23k home, why in the Sam he77 is she out painting with a partner? Partnerships rarely get you paid. Why is she painting period? I would be working for the for the family business if I were either of you. Your out humping ebay stuff and she is in it for a hobby? Without knowing much, sounds strange to me.



First off she busts her a$$ all day long, very fast learner. Very hard worker/partner. I do my Ebay for my own extra money especially the winter time. Plus I like it.
Second money doesn't buy happyness her brother lives of their money and is a 44 year old spoiled brat, she wants to make it on her own, plus her parents are retired, he was a Microsoft guy head world wide sales manager.
I respect her so much for not just taking her parents money, she wants to earn her own way. We did some painting for them but if our estimate wasn't right we wouldn't get the work. If we went over time he would have laid into us. trust me it's not all fun and games with them, all business.
I asked her about starting the business before I knew about her family, we worked for another painting company for 6 months or so before we started our own. She is so down to earth.

Ramsden Painting I have seen their property tax bill, not only their house but the surrounding 200 acreas he owns. I will make that much in about 20 years of working lol.

fauxlynn some one told us about them but like you said they want you to use their product, i want to be able to use what ever i can and find the product that i like best.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Take the classes then do your own thing. Your not locked in to ONLY buying their stuff. 

You must not be looking too hard. I typed in "faux painting classes" and their are plenty to choose from.

Why don't you ask her parents what they paid for some of the work they had done?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

When I took their class about 15 years ago, I already knew what I was doing. The 'Gold' label they carry is the best water based glaze hands down out of anything I have tried. And I don't use it the way I was taught.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Take the classes then do your own thing. Your not locked in to ONLY buying their stuff.
> 
> You must not be looking too hard. I typed in "faux painting classes" and their are plenty to choose from.
> 
> Why don't you ask her parents what they paid for some of the work they had done?



We know who did their house but they live in CA now.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> If your partners parents live in a 23k home, why in the Sam he77 is she out painting with a partner? Partnerships rarely get you paid. Why is she painting period? I would be working for the for the family business if I were either of you. Your out humping ebay stuff and she is in it for a hobby? Without knowing much, sounds strange to me.



From the outside looking in, this is an incredibly rude post. Do you guys know each other or am I missing something?

humping ebay stuff?????? Really????? I don't even know what that means!:blink:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

A+HomeWork said:


> From the outside looking in, this is an incredibly rude post. Do you guys know each other or am I missing something?
> 
> humping ebay stuff?????? Really????? I don't even know what that means!:blink:


Ebay has an 18+ section you can log into. Plenty of things to hump in there. I don't think that is what he meant by humping though.. :no:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A+HomeWork said:


> From the outside looking in, this is an incredibly rude post. Do you guys know each other or am I missing something?
> 
> humping ebay stuff?????? Really????? I don't even know what that means!:blink:


I don't know him at all. I felt his comments were rude and was biting my tongue when I left my comment. As for me "humping Ebay stuff" I do sell alot of stuff on there but nothing that has to do with humping anything.
I don't care how rich or poor any one is as long as they give 100% every day and she does.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> You must not be looking too hard. I typed in "faux painting classes" and their are plenty to choose from.



I know a google search shows alot of fuax painting classes, I asked on here as some have done it for years and was hoping I could be pointed to a good school/course instead of looking at them all to find a good teacher. Just because they show up in a google search doesn't mean they are good or know how to do it right.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> When I took their class about 15 years ago, I already knew what I was doing. The 'Gold' label they carry is the best water based glaze hands down out of anything I have tried. And I don't use it the way I was taught.


The company in Fort Myers Fla. I apprenticed with attended Faux Effects, they used Modern Masters products.
I reeeeeally like their stuff.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I know a google search shows alot of fuax painting classes, I asked on here as some have done it for years and was hoping I could be pointed to a good school/course instead of looking at them all to find a good teacher. Just because they show up in a google search doesn't mean they are good or know how to do it right.


Experiment on your own home, finding a teacher is tough. Trial and error was my best teacher.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> The company in Fort Myers Fla. I apprenticed with attended Faux Effects, they used Modern Masters products.
> I reeeeeally like their stuff.


I bet it really "pops".


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet it really "pops".


Oh NEPSy, "pops" is so 2012.

It's 2013, and it "sizzles"!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

And for you guys who aren't familiar with NEPS and Wise.....they can do this back and forth stuff all day long. If you're real lucky VP may just chime in. (Then you just need to sit back and hold on. LOL)


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I don't know him at all. I felt his comments were rude and was biting my tongue when I left my comment. As for me "humping Ebay stuff" I do sell alot of stuff on there but nothing that has to do with humping anything.
> I don't care how rich or poor any one is as long as they give 100% every day and she does.


I don't think he meant it in a dis-respectful way.
I was raised up poor.I have friends that are wealthy and come from wealthy families.Good people come in all colors and tax brackets.I have a lot of respect for anyone that supports their self and their family no matter how much or little they make as I'm sure most of you guys do.


----------

